# New Belgium



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Tonight I picked up a variety pack of New Belgium Beer. First..Loft. Usually the beer that has some little extra blurb about a story of the brewery is good right? WRONG! Tried this and was so disappointed in it. Basically I'd rather drink PBR. I mean I actually somewhat like PBR but this?!? I will not ever try this again. It's a weak ass ale, so if you like that drink up.

Next up Frambozen- Flemish for "raspberry" aka vomit..basically take the Loft and throw some raspberries in it and you have the "Raspberry Brown Ale" maybe I'm just a beer snob. I'll keep y'all updated as to the rest of the six pack. I'm thinking I might be making a switch to my usual Dead Guy or Arrogant Bastard if these suckers don't improve.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Belgium is definatly going to capitalize on american new found intrest in them. New names are new names, the old standards from belgium will be as they always were, great brews. New comers, or if so con'ed "belgium style" beers, screw them all. Old world brews that have been around for 100 plus years are always worth a try on the pallet :al


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought they couldn't get worse  Blue paddle...PBR with an even more bitter aftertaste. Forget this. I need some Dead Guy.

Jeff and Kim (the owners of New Belgium) if you read this...you should be shot for making bad ales and putting them into classy bottles and selling them as HQAs.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Next up. Sunshine Wheat. Just as disgusting as the others. I will NEVER buy another New Belgium Beer, their saving grace (or so i hoped) the Abbey Style Ale..just as bad as the others. I honestly think they use the same recipe with maybe ONE different ingredient, maybe different hops or something. 

Just save yourself the trouble and don't buy New Belgium


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Someone sounds a little bit loaded. Not that I would ever get loaded and peruse cigar boards... 

I like Fat Tire for a good straight amber ale. I think they used to be better, or maybe there is just inconsistency now. I remember them tasting much more biscuity then they do now.

The 1554 is pleasant, but nothing I get too excited about. It's a nice change of pace but I don't actively look for it. 

I had their Trippel once. I had a few from a six pack before realizing how much alcohol that was packing.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not drunk. just too lazt to change myt spelling. anyway i'm glad someone agrees with me on this New belgium :BS. I am so disappointed i could drink more. 

PS if i WERE drunk i'd start posting weird pictures of myself..oh wait


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Glad it was you who tried these and not me. Yes, I am selfish like that. Pick up some Oktoberfest to easy some of your pain. The imported _Oktoberfest_.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Buy local. The beer is better here.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

FunkyPorcini said:


> Buy local. The beer is better here.


I FULLY agree Funky, this was an experiment. I usually go with Terminal Gravity or McMenamins or Rogue or Full Sail or Hair of the Dog or..basically anything but I was having car trouble and was trying to avoid driving more than I had to so I just mixed and matched at Freddys I would have been even more pissed if I had bought a sixer of just one of their beers...

And I did have a redeemer at the end of the night..well make that two, Deschutes Jubelale, although with the BBF it was extra spicy. But it was quite tasty


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Rogue and Full Sail are excellent beers!

The thing about New Belgium is that is is going through (severe) growing pains, and their beer is severely suffering. Two years ago you couldn't go wrong with any of their products, and now even their flagship "Fat Tire" is suffering.

The brewery made a name for itself, was celebrated everywhere. Unfortunately they have let quality slip to allow production to meet demand. Demand will obviously drop with the swill they are turning out now, however the brewery is capable of making good beer and it would be worthwhile to visit them again in a few years.

-Matt-


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

t'kay said:


> I thought they couldn't get worse  Blue paddle...PBR with an even more bitter aftertaste. Forget this. I need some Dead Guy.
> 
> Jeff and Kim (the owners of New Belgium) if you read this...you should be shot for making bad ales and putting them into classy bottles and selling them as HQAs.


You need some Arrogant Bastard Ale is what you need my friend. 

Hell of an ale too. Damn near an IPA.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

For New Belgium, I drink their 1554 label. I like it. Have only tried Fat Tire and 1554 so I can not comment on the others.

But havent tried any from lately. Mainly been kicking back with my Stouts.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I know enough Arrogant Bastards thank you  Actually I looked at them longingly for awhile before I got the Dead Guy, I mean really it came in a half gallon jug, how could a girl resist?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

t'kay said:


> I know enough Arrogant Bastards thank you  Actually I looked at them longingly for awhile before I got the Dead Guy, I mean really it came in a half gallon jug, how could a girl resist?


Ooh, in college I had a very bad experience at a bar with Honey Brown Lager in 1/2 gallon jugs. The refills were only $3 that night; I think I should have stopped on 1 refill...... u

To this day I get nauseous just seeing bottles of that beer.


----------

